# Pandora no longer functioning correctly



## Skavoovi (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone else having this problem? When using the Uber app, Pandora used to basically "take over" the music on my phone and display the song on my car's screen. Now when I play it within the app, my phone also plays iTunes at the same time. I need to then pause iTunes, but the iTunes song is still displayed on the car's screen.

Here's the wonderful response from Uber non-support (read from the bottom up for the correct chronology):
PREVIOUS MESSAGES
None of that is very helpful. I've been using it without issue for months. I KNOW how to connect it via aux cable etc, etc.... Something changed in the app to make it not function the same way. I am not alone with this issue. Maybe get your developers looking at this instead of sending over a useless stream of e-mails that seems to assume I don't know how to use the app?? Can I request an escalation? If only support ever allowed a phone call.... Here's an example from the app reviews for the ios version: _Bug still not fixed!!!! by Leiter82 Not surprised at all that the Pandora bug is still not fixed. It just goes to show that the developers don't read reviews and feedback. I'm not usually one to complain but a company worth as much as Uber can afford a decent developers. I don't understand how the app can be this bad. Previous feedback is below: I've been driving for Uber for 2 years and the app has always been filled with bugs. The latest one is one of the more annoying ones. When using Pandora through the app, it no longer displays on my car display. Plus it doesn't pause the music on my phone it just plays over top of it. I actually have to pause my phone music when playing Pandora. PLEASE FIX!!!! _

Sent by Skavoovi. on Friday, December 2, 2016 at 2:30:35 PM

Thanks for letting us know. So sorry to hear that you're having issues with the app. Just a friendly reminder, . Uber streaming music can connect to your speakers via bluetooth or an AUX cable. Set your sound system to bluetooth or AUX mode to hear music and control the volume. Go here for more details. You may also want to follow these steps: 
- Make sure you have the latest version of the partner app installed
- Connect your phone to your car's Bluetooth, AUX, or USB (iOS only)
- Set the stereo to the correct settings and volume level
- After setting up, or connecting your existing Pandora account, tap Play Music in the top left corner of the partner app.
Can you please confirm if these troubleshooting steps worked for you? If not, please let us know and we will be happy to help you further. Stay safe and have a great day!
Sent by Joshua on Thursday, December 1, 2016 at 11:56:58 PM
It now plays the music, but it's back to the original issue. It doesn't display the song on my cars display like it used to and it doesn't stop the iTunes music from playing. The only way to stop the iTunes music is to go info iTunes and pause it. If I quit iTunes, the music stops, then starts again. I also used to be able to skip tracks using my car controls, but I can't do that anymore. Something changed in the app and it's not user error on my end. I've been using (and enjoying) the pandora feature since you introduced it, now it's useless and I just play my radio. Thanks
Sent by Skavoovi. on Thursday, December 1, 2016 at 7:57:51 PM

_Sorry to hear about the trouble. Allow me to help. While on trip, the volume of your music should be automatically lower so that you can hear navigation and other sounds coming from the Uber app. However, music should override out-of-app navigation and other sounds that do not play through the Uber partner app as well. If you are still having issue with the volume of the Pandora. Try to disable music and enable it.

To disable Music, You can go into the Uber Partner app, click Account, then click Music. From there, you can either turn off Music altogether by sliding the button in the top right to off (the blue slider button), or by choosing "disconnect" next to Pandora.

If you're still having issues, please let us know so we can look further into it.
Sent by Juliet on Thursday, December 1, 2016 at 7:41:52 PM _

I uninstalled the app and reinstalled it. Now it's worse. The music doesn't even play. I'm not alone with this problem- if you look at reviews for the app you'll see others with the same issue.
Sent by on Thursday, December 1, 2016 at 7:36:31 PM

_Sorry to hear about the trouble. We suggest that you uninstall then reinstall the partner app on your phone. This normally resolves glitches that had occurred on the app. Hope that helps. Let us know if you have any questions. 
Sent by Jethro on Thursday, December 1, 2016 at 11:55:07 AM _

Wow- what a horrible response. Did you even read my comment, or was it an automated reply based upon having "music" in the comment?? I've been using it- it isn't working how it used to. I used it every time I was working, now I don't. Thanks, Richard
Sent by Skavoovi. on Wednesday, November 30, 2016 at 2:48:08 PM

_Thanks for your interest.

We're glad to hear you're excited about our music feature! It is currently available in the United States and New Zealand.

To get started, make sure you've got the latest version of the Uber partner app installed. Once you do, you can connect your Uber account with your Pandora account. You can also create a new free Pandora account. Visit the 'Music' settings in your partner app or through the partner web portal to do this.

Go here for more details. Let us know if you have questions.

Happy listening!
Sent by PP on Wednesday, November 30, 2016 at 2:40:02 PM _

*Share Details*: the music part of the app has stopped working correctly. it used to "take over" the music on the phone. now, music from iTunes still plays while pandora is playing within the app. on my car display it also shows the iTunes song, not the pandora song, like it used to. so.. I've stopped using the music in the app until its fixed.
Sent by Skavoovi. on Wednesday, November 30, 2016 at 2:35:21 PM


----------

